# PRTA - Twin Bridges



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Any news on the PRTA trial in Twin Bridges ?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Open callbacks would be so greatly appreciated. It wish I was there myself.


Kim Johnston


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Any results on the Qual? Open?


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

The Q was a nice triple with a long retired tight behind the flyer guns. My dog went out with a nice line to the bird, but could not come up with it! Needless to say I don't know the callbacks.

The Open was a nice double with a well place retired bird. Call backs were generous with 60 back. A water blind was next starting with dog 72. It did not finish and will start with dog 44 this am.

Open callbacks: 1-13, 15, 17-27, 29-35, 37-51, 53-54, 56-58, 61, 63, 66-68, 71-73.

Tammy Bell


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you so much for the update, much appreciated!

Kim


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Any word on the Derby?


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Derby will start in the morning.

Open callbacks to 4th series after a very tight water/land blind. 4th is a water triple with two retired guns and a pheasant hen flyer. Some nice jobs, handles and pickups so far. 

3, 8, 9, 13, 20, 27, 29, 30, 33, 39, 41, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 50, 51, 58, 67, 72

Amateur Callbacks after a land triple with two retired birds. Land blind will begin in the morning.

1-6, 8, 10, 11, 15, 17-19, 21, 22, 24, 26, 28, 29, 31, 33, 35-41, 43-45, 48, 49, 51, 53-56, 58-61, 63-71


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Amateur Land/Water blind lost several dogs. Very tough cross creek on point and back in creek with a channel to the end. It was very easy to lose the dog at the end also. Callbacks to third series water blind in progress.

3
4
6
10
15
17
19
21
24
28
29
31
33
37
38
39
41
43
45
48
49
55
56
58
59
60
63
64
68
70
71


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Open Results:

33 Dusty Mike Heard
46 Fizz Karl Gunzer
9 Mojo Eric Fangsrud
20 Ralph Sherwin Scott
41 RJ Sophie Lanse Brown
Jams: 3, 8,13,27,29,30,48,50,51,67,72


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Did the fourth series in the Derby get finished tonight? Any results? Dying to know in Texas.

Thanks.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

I haven't heard anything either, Jim, so I suspect it will finish tomorrow.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Derby
1st Eric Fangsrud with Gus 
2nd John Terraciano with King
3rd Kris Hunt with Moonstones JIMMYMack Come Back (McKnight)
4th Cyndi Gunzer sorry, can't remember what dog 
lots of jams including 2 to Terry Scott, 3 to Cyndi Gunzer, Pat Hanlon, Bill Petrovish, Rick Arnold, Julian Lopez, could be more

Amateur
1st Judy R with Fizz
2nd Ken Thorson
3rd John Terraciano
4th Jim Smith
sorry, don't know jams

Qual
1st Bill Fruehling with Hank
2nd Alice Woodyard with Banner
3rd ??
4th Cindy Huff 
Jam - Foxhaven's Born to Run (o/ Jared Snarr) h/ Kris Hunt, Mike Heard with Thunder, several others
can't remember the rest, too tired, just got home


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Way to go Terry for the JAM!


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks so much Kris for Handling Mackie -- and doing a wonderful job!

Congratulations on the Derby 3rd, Open JAM, Qual JAM.

Sarita


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Rick and Tab, two seconds and a JAM in Tab's first three derby's ain't so bad.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Kris Hunt said:


> Derby
> 1st Eric Fangsrud with Gus
> 2nd John Terraciano with King
> 3rd Kris Hunt with Moonstones JIMMYMack Come Back (McKnight)
> ...


4th place went to Heads Up Fire in the Hole (GR). Rio is owned by Lynn Nelson.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Russ said:


> 4th place went to Heads Up Fire in the Hole (GR). Rio is owned by Lynn Nelson.


Russ, I knew it would not be long before you converted.

We've got one cooking for you. Due in December. Good derby birthday.



ps Congratulations Lynn.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Russ, I knew it would not be long before you converted.
> 
> We've got one cooking for you. Due in December. Good derby birthday.


Mel, 

I would really love to have one of your Golden bundles of joy, but I am "retriever poor" right now. Perhaps when I graduate from grooming school and build up the frisbee and bandana fund, I will be ready for a fluffy.

Russ


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Russ said:


> Mel,
> 
> I would really love to have one of your Golden bundles of joy, but I am "retriever poor" right now. Perhaps when I graduate from grooming school and build up the frisbee and bandana fund, I will be ready for a fluffy.
> 
> Russ


WHEW! I thought I was going to have to start an intervention.


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Congrats Lynn and Rick!


----------

